# Another ask for help with kanji translation ...



## bobus (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello dear friends,
would you mind to help me with a kanji on my recently bought knives. I am on the road of restoration now but I am curious what is the meaning of the written kanji. All knives are two layers (hagane+jigane) and typical Japanese profile.
1. Funayuke 155 mm 




2. Yanagiba 210 mm 



3. Takohiki 240 mm 




Thanks in advance!


----------



## KenHash (Dec 26, 2021)

１．Funayuki - Far too much rust to make out.
Suggest you put thin paper over it and using a soft lead pencil try to get an image.
Or fill in the engraved parts with black ink and take a close straight on pic.
2. Yanagiba- Senzo 仙蔵
仙蔵（SENZO）｜株式会社サンクラフト - SUNCRAFT｜キッチンツール、子供用包丁、ピーラー、スライサー
3. Takohiki-"Looks like" 武心　Could be read as Takeshin, Bushin or Mushin. No idea of such brand.


----------



## bobus (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you for your help!
I have tried to make additional picture on the surface during the restoration but I am not sure if it is clear enough, anyway I am really pleased with the quality of the steel and hope to be longstanding as well.










Have a good day!


----------



## KenHash (Dec 27, 2021)

@bobus
Seriously worn down. But I believe it is a
Sakai Genkichi 堺　源吉　Funayuki.
MIght be read Minakichi, but not sure.
Still in production I think.


----------



## bobus (Dec 27, 2021)

Exactly, thanks!


----------

